# Saturday Night at Peterborough



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

We can only make it to Peterborough for Saturday night. Does anybody know if you can just stop the one night and if so how much it would be :?: , we would not be interested in the onsite entertainment


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mike.

https://www.warnersgroup.co.uk/peterborough/booking.asp

Looks like you'd have to pay £30 for a sat-mon ticket regardless of only stopping one night.

pete.


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for that Peejay , will look at some of the sites nearby


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

hill farm - chesterton - CC CL overlooks the showground - we are there. don't know if they are fully booked this weekend or not. you could try them. 

failing that there is ferry meadows but with 2 adults it works out to about £15 ish a night usually.

Leigh 8) (sun is currently shining on the showground!)


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Whitepost Cottage is another CL which is quite pleasant. Its a bit further out than Hill Farm but still better than paying £30 just for one night at the show.

peedee


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Anyone know what the ground is like in the general area? If its boggy and they won't let you park with front wheels on tarmac I won't be coming.

Cheers Sid


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Hasn't been that wet here, we have had showers a couple of days ago but today has been nice and sunny and cannot imagine the show ground being that bad. Forecast is for dry again tommorow. Been there when it has rained all weekend and still got off ok.

peedee


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Peedee. We will be there tomorrow.

Cheers Sid


----------

